# للراغبين الأعلان بجريده الوطن و الوسيله والمبوبه



## مرام (21 يوليو 2010)

​بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ إلى جميع العملاء الكرام ا لراغبين في عمل إعلان فردي اومبوب ليوم الأحد والثلاثاء والخميس والجمعة أو إعلان تجاري في جريده الوطن السعودية فإنه يسرنا خدمتكم من خلال وكالتنا المعتمدة لإعلانات الجريدة ومباشره من خلال مدونه فارس الفنون مع أرشيف لإعلان العميل لتذكيره موعد نشر الإعلان وتاريخه ........
خدمه العملاء:الأخت مرام 
جوال0559841251: 
Email:[email protected]
Email:[email protected]​


----------



## tjarksa (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: للراغبين الأعلان بجريده الوطن و الوسيله والمبوبه*

كيف الطريقة والخطوات وكم السعر ؟


----------



## herbalife-saudi (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: للراغبين الأعلان بجريده الوطن و الوسيله والمبوبه*

كيف طريقتكم

وهل ممكن مراسلتي على الخاص


----------



## مرام (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: للراغبين الأعلان بجريده الوطن و الوسيله والمبوبه*

تمت مراسلته على الخااااص
للتواصل 0559841251


----------

